# Hard hunting!!!



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I invited BStarling down this week for a day of hunting. He was scheduled to arrive on Tuesday evening. We had planned on a all day hunting excursion on Wednesday. I got sick on Monday and was off on Tuesday. He came early and I was feeling better so we hit the woods on Tuesday afternoon. 

I put Bill in my favorite stand, and most successful stand. My uncle tagged along as well. None of us was fortunate enough to see a deer. Wednesday morning brought much of the same, except it was much colder. Not a deer. 

We headed back to my house and shot a few of Bill's guns. We picked up my oldest son, Tanner, up from school early and headed back to the woods. I decided to sit in the truck in the green field. I put Tanner in the stand that I had hunted the previous 2 outings. Bill went back to the same stand. The same stand that I have been seeing deer at every single trip. 

About 5:00pm I hear a gunshot coming from my son's 25-06. He hammered a doe. I kept waiting to hear Bill's 270 go off. I noticed 2 deer feeding about 200 yards away in the back of the field. I took a shot at the only one standing broadside. It went down but sprang back up and hit the thicket. 
I drove to where it was standing to find not a trace of blood or hair. I then went and got Tanner and his deer and headed to get Bill. I was praying that Bill had shot while I was driving to get Tanner but no such luck. We headed back to find my deer but never found any sign of a hit. Maybe it was dark and I was seeing things. Who knows.

Bill hunted hard but I just failed to put him on a deer. I feel bad because he drove so far to hunt with us. We all were happy that Tanner had shot one. We headed home and cleaned Tanner's deer. Later last night me and Bill ground up 2 deer that had been killed on Staturday. He did take home 16lbs of deer burger, that doe Tanner shot and a tenderloin off one of the ones killed on Saturday. His little fridge in his Surburban was almost full this morning. 

Bill headed home as I left to go to work. I really hate that I did not get him on a deer but I sure did try. I just can't believe we saw so few deer in the hours that we put in. 

Anyway, Bill is a super guy and a great friend. It was a pleasure to bring Bill in our home for 2 nights. He slept in Curt's room. He had to overlook the toys all over the floor and the 2 cats that hates new people. But by the end of the second night Bill got to hold Johnny Cash (our beloved cat). And Bill did get to get shot by the ping pong ball gun by Curt.

Bill, it was great having you and I really appreciate you coming down to hunt with us. I hope you enjoyed yourself. We enjoyed having you. Thanks!!
Next season you will have to come in early November and hunt the peak of the rut.

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I would like to tell the world that Darin Smith, aka Finger_Mullet, is a world class good guy and the hell of a hunter. I feel fortunate to place him and his family amongst my friends. They are definitely on the "short list". 

Darin hasn't told it all, but his son Tanner is deadly with a 25/06. I ask Tanner how many deer he had shot this season and he replied "two". I ask him how many rounds he had fired and he said "two"! I said "well Tanner how many do you need to take hunting", and he said, "one". DAMN! This boy is 11 and is "Dead Eye Dick" with a rifle. I am envious to say the least. I'm sure little Curtis will be as good, but being only 6, he has to wait a while. 

I did tell Darin that being a long time fisherman, and a hunter before there were any deer, I found this trip to be exceptional since there was one shot during the trip. Being skunked is for me nothing unusual. It makes the thrill of success all the sweeter when you connect. 

Thanks Darin, cheers and merry Christmas.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Tanner*

Tanner is not a big time hunter. I was not when I was his age. He has killed his share of deer. He generally goes 2-3 times each year. This year he went the opening day of rifle. He shot a big cow horn. His 2nd adventure was Thanksgiving morning. No deer but he called me and asked if he could shoot a turkey. I quickly said NO. He said why not? Its Thanksgiving dad and there are 20+ turkey in front of me. I said because it is not turkey season and if it was you just don't shoot a turkey with a 25-06. He sat and watched them all morning. 

His 3rd outing was yesterday with me and Bill. I heard him shoot and called him on the radio. He said I dropped a doe. I said ok bolt another shell in the chamber and wait for another. He said I am done. He did not even bolt another round in the chamber. He pulled the gun inside the box and switched on the safety and sat and waited for me to get there. I was kinda proud of him because he thought one was enough. 

Now Curtis, aka Stink, is a different story!!! 

Enjoyed it Bill!!!

Darin


----------

